# Any full time FOOD DELIVERY drivers consistently making 200 a day?



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

How do you do it? Do you hold out for the big offers or take lots of smaller ones?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's really not possible in most markets.

If you start at 730, am you can catch breakfast. Maybe $50 there if its good.

Same for lunch. About 50 bucks.

Then you have dinner. Could be 100, not usually. Since you said every day.

And if you do have a consistent 100+ dinner, that would usually be a high income, high expense market. You spend everything you make.


----------



## vizion.gw (9 mo ago)

I'm in Seattle, it's absolutely possible to earn 200 a day, but some days it could mean staying online for 12 hours. I do 150 or 8 hours, whichever comes first. Quick edit to add that 150 usually comes first around hour 6 or 7


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

vizion.gw said:


> I'm in Seattle, it's absolutely possible to earn 200 a day, but some days it could mean staying online for 12 hours. I do 150 or 8 hours, whichever comes first. Quick edit to add that 150 usually comes first around hour 6 or 7


Nice! What hours do you work?


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

I Uber part time. Leave for my normal job 1 - 1.5 hours earlier and make $50-$100 each day Mon-Thurs. Is it really that slow during the day you can’t make $200? My goal each week is $350 and rarely do I have to drive much outside this morning hours


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ludy said:


> I Uber part time. Leave for my normal job 1 - 1.5 hours earlier and make $50-$100 each day Mon-Thurs. Is it really that slow during the day you can’t make $200? My goal each week is $350 and rarely do I have to drive much outside this morning hours


What market?


----------



## vizion.gw (9 mo ago)

jbrow327 said:


> Nice! What hours do you work?


Breakfast thru lunch, usually from 7am to 2pm, with about an hour break for my own lunch. then I work a short dinner rush from 5pm to 7pm. If it's a particularly profitable day, I sometimes skip the dinner rush. I do this 5 days a week, some times 6. I switch up when I take days off depending on stuff the wife and I wanna do. Another quick edit to add that I ALWAYS work weekends. Would be silly not to. Money is too easy on those days.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jbrow327 said:


> How do you do it? Do you hold out for the big offers or take lots of smaller ones?


When I drive I normally make $300 off of both apps per day.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

In my market I see some offers for $20 plus but they're usually 8 to 15 mile away. That means I need to go another 5 to 15 miles to get back to my zone. Usually those areas aren't that great and there's always traffic. The most I've made in an 8 hour shift is about $200 but that's usually on the weekends. But I'm picky and only want to do close orders. I know it's a grind doing $6 orders all day long. If they'd raise their rates and not rip us off on stacked orders we could make better money.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> In my market I see some offers for $20 plus but they're usually 8 to 15 mile away. That means I need to go another 5 to 15 miles to get back to my zone. Usually those areas aren't that great and there's always traffic. The most I've made in an 8 hour shift is about $200 but that's usually on the weekends. But I'm picky and only want to do close orders. I know it's a grind doing $6 orders all day long. If they'd raise their rates and not rip us off on stacked orders we could make better money.


What's your general accept/decline criteria?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

deleted 


sorry, I missed that this is a delivery thread


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You guys are talking about passenger earnings not food deliveries. You could make 300 in a day doing rideshare


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Mole said:


> When I drive I normally make $300 off of both apps per day.
> View attachment 654966


Nice! What market?


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Since the first of the year Ive averaged $1200 per week gross income. Today is a good example of what I do 10 hours driveway to driveway, 9 rides, 5 were airport rides. and 2 of them were XL, $30 bonuses, $30 tips 186 passenger miles, 74 dead miles. I figure 13 gal gas (about $50)
> 
> My market is Ft Myers/Naples (SW Florida) A vacation home/second home, resort community.
> I look for the Lyft and Uber scheduled rides (20 miles plus) and to limit dead miles will often wait at the airport for a ride. I typically stage near a Gulf front Ritz-Carlton Hotel which is part of a community of $2millon plus waterfront condos
> ...


Nice job but this is the delivery section lol.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Since the first of the year Ive averaged $1200 per week gross income. Today is a good example of what I do 10 hours driveway to driveway, 9 rides, 5 were airport rides. and 2 of them were XL, $30 bonuses, $30 tips 186 passenger miles, 74 dead miles. I figure 13 gal gas (about $50)
> 
> My market is Ft Myers/Naples (SW Florida) A vacation home/second home, resort community.
> I look for the Lyft and Uber scheduled rides (20 miles plus) and to limit dead miles will often wait at the airport for a ride. I typically stage near a Gulf front Ritz-Carlton Hotel which is part of a community of $2millon plus waterfront condos
> ...


My condo is the middle one....


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jbrow327 said:


> Nice! What market?


SF Bay Area north today I made $345


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

If you mean gross $200/day. Yes, definitely, if you work about 10 hrs/day. If you mean $200/day profit. Hell no.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

jbrow327 said:


> Nice job but this is the delivery section lol.


Sorry. I just deleated my post


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

My boy in Austin does it


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

California earnings dont count either. The rest of the country is working to send money to you guys.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

jbrow327 said:


> What market?


Kansas City


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm sorry I thought you were referring to passenger deliveries; disregard everything I said.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mole said:


> When I drive I normally make $300 off of both apps per day.
> View attachment 654966


Wait, WHAT? 4 deliveries for $240 _before_ tips?!? That’s averaging more than $60 per delivery.

Or do we yet again have the pleasure of PAX drivers’ participation?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mole said:


> When I drive I normally make $300 off of both apps per day.
> View attachment 654966


I'll bet you used half a tank of gas for each trip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mole said:


> SF Bay Area north today I made $345
> 
> View attachment 655031


How it’s it possible to get those kind of payouts on so few trips? What is this magic app?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> How it’s it possible to get those kind of payouts on so few trips? What is this magic app?


These guys are posting their rideshare earnings, as usual.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I keep telling you guys - untill we start spamming their walls with delivery crap this will keep happening.


----------



## DeweyJaxBeach (Jul 14, 2016)

It’s definitely possible with pax rides, not so sure about food. I work mostly day time hours only, full time diamond level. Currently in the Charlotte market.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I keep telling you guys - untill we start spamming their walls with delivery crap this will keep happening.


Honestly, if you go to the general forum you will see Food Delivery people make food delivery posts. (especially in the "complaints" and "stories" section). I still look at the general forums as I did Uber/Lyft pax at one time.

Also, many pax people that post don't knowingly realize they are in the Delivery Forum when replying to threads. Many people don't go forum by forum when browsing UP, but rather some just go to the "What's New" posts list and reply not even realizing what section they're in.

Bottom line is that in this case it's not worth getting elevated blood pressure about. When we see something in the delivery forum that appears way out of whack (especially regarding gross earnings) it's a sure sign it's pax earnings.

One thing to keep in mind if you want to feel better about earnings, is when pax folks post those earnings they may have a higher GROSS, but they put way, way, way more miles on their car so the NET may actually be lower. I have a huge spreadsheet that has data based on many thousands of rides and going on 6 years of data. I can tell you that most pax people at base rates gross 45-75 cents per mile (including dead miles). The ones that do better than that are either in limited markets with much higher rates or more commonly, have learned to master the gig and get A LOT of surge rides. Food Delivery _should _typically be grossing 1.00 to 1.60 per mile. Note, I'm speaking in general terms and there will always be some who do better or worse.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

jbrow327 said:


> How do you do it? Do you hold out for the big offers or take lots of smaller ones?


Still can make $2000-$3000+ gross every week, just see my last few weeks driving in Los Angeles below😊 No secret, just drive a lot. I put in 12 hours a day normally. Easy to hit bonuses/incentives that way.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Still can make $2000-$3000+ gross every week, just see my last few weeks driving in Los Angeles below😊 No secret, just drive a lot. I put in 12 hours a day normally. Easy to hit bonuses/incentives that way.


He was talking about food delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Honestly, if you go to the general forum you will see Food Delivery people make food delivery posts. (especially in the "complaints" and "stories" section). I still look at the general forums as I did Uber/Lyft pax at one time.
> 
> Also, many pax people that post don't knowingly realize they are in the Delivery Forum when replying to threads. Many people don't go forum by forum when browsing UP, but rather some just go to the "What's New" posts list and reply not even realizing what section they're in.
> 
> ...


I get that. What gets my panties in a bunch is when they go on to explain that we’re losers who earn nothing and the usual “I wouldn’t”/“I couldn’t” song and dance. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

My earnings are well into the 6-7 figures once you convert it to pesos.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> My earnings are well into the 6-7 figures once you convert it to pesos.


I expect Uber to someday switch to paying in Rupees.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> California earnings dont count either. The rest of the country is working to send money to you guys.


What is that crack based on? California and New York pay out more in federal taxes than all the moocher states combined.

You have reversed. The majority of the country benefits off our largest, while your local officials are selling off public lands, public property to private hands to they benefit from it, keep the profits and pay very little to no taxes.

Back on topic -

I earn between $150-$200 a day depending how long I want to work. I also turn off the app in the hood which hurts as I drive back to the Hollywood/Koreatown area. I like this part of town the best, more than the West side. 6-8 hours is required to hit this.

The net is about $100-$175 a day. I use a combination of 2-2.5 gallons of E85 and 87 octane which has 10% E85 as well to get a final octane of 90. The car runs better than it does on straight 91 and a save a few dollars.

I am switching gears and plan to shut down the app but keep my account in a few months.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Djfourmoney said:


> What is that crack based on? California and New York pay out more in federal taxes than all the moocher states combined.
> 
> You have reversed. The majority of the country benefits off our largest, while your local officials are selling off public lands, public property to private hands to they benefit from it, keep the profits and pay very little to no taxes.


You're comparing federal tax revenues to a publicly traded corporation?

That's like calling NASA for a pizza delivery.

Delivery companies subsidize their prop 22 payouts by taking revenue from other sources.

When you are paid additional wages over what was originally offered, YOU are the one receiving the subsidy.

This doesn't have anything to do with the irs, demographics of federal taxpayers or otherwise.

Essentially drivers in other states are doing runs for $2-3, while uber drivers in CA are making thousands a week, although vehicle operational costs are relatively the same.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> How do you do it? Do you hold out for the big offers or take lots of smaller ones?


It's totally possible, but its gonna full time hours and dependent on tips.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

5231XDMA said:


> It's totally possible, but its gonna full time hours and dependent on tips.


Do you do it? What do you personally accept/decline?


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> Do you do it? What do you personally accept/decline?


Accept every trip till you're gold level, then you can see time and directions of trips. Accept all trip heading in acceptable direction in acceptable distances. 200 in 8 hours is easy if your market is big. Also take advantage of any boosts and promotions for extra dough. I decline 10 min+ pickups and customers with 4.8 stars or below.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Clearly I need to edit my title.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> Clearly I need to edit my title.


200 a day is not hard, but 300 a day consistently is more challenging. I've had 250 consistently a day, but that's working 10 hours, it's just not worth the pain. I don't recommend anyone to full time this job unless they love driving or is desperate for any kind of income. My market pays 70 cent a mile and 18 cents a minute, its on the low side. If you're in those market with higher rate, you stand to make alot more. I also dabble in delivery and courier, the hourly average is like 1-2 dollar lower than giving rides. Decline all McDonald's pings. $2.50 per delivery is a joke. People who order McDonald's tends to not tip too.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You're comparing federal tax revenues to a publicly traded corporation?
> 
> That's like calling NASA for a pizza delivery.
> 
> ...


I deliver in CA.

I'm good with siphoning money from other states.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> Clearly I need to edit my title.


200 a day with UE is possible too. I do both, I just choose to give rides most of time, I don't have to get out of the car


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> How it’s it possible to get those kind of payouts on so few trips? What is this magic app?


Oh damn my bad these are Uber rides not delivery😂


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

This is rich but I talked to a DD driver at Chili's who claimed he shoots for $100/hr and also claims to get that. He said he just started. I kind of laughed and said that I aim for $20/hr. I don't know what he delivers along with the food.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> This is rich but I talked to a DD driver at Chili's who claimed he shoots for $100/hr and also claims to get that. He said he just started. I kind of laughed and said that I aim for $20/hr. I don't know what he delivers along with the food.


I had one of those only from GH. He claimed GH wouldn't let him go on vacation because they needed him. He was the best they have. Can't remember if he made $250K or $500K a year.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I had one of those only from GH. He claimed GH wouldn't let him go on vacation because they needed him. He was the best they have. Can't remember if he made $250K or $500K a year.


He arguably might be the best. He may be accepting all pings. 😏


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> He arguably might be the best. He may be accepting all pings. 😏


I remember posting about this here. Someone, I can't remember who, mayber @Ms. Mercenary said something like he may be on this board.
I think I said he was making $250K and @Seamus said to tell hime he makes $500K.
A customer in the restaurant that heard his rant, said to me, after he had left, "This guy is really aggressive."
And I answered, "Delusional is more like it."


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I remember posting about this here. Someone, I can't remember who, mayber @Ms. Mercenary said something like he may be on this board.
> I think I said he was making $250K and @Seamus said to tell hime he makes $500K.
> A customer in the restaurant that heard his rant, said to me, after he had left, "This guy is really aggressive."
> And I answered, "Delusional is more like it."


Oh, we’ve had quite a few here. It worked when I was researching prior to actually driving, but once I started, “sure ya do…” has been a frequent thought. I don’t argue. The need to show off comes from insecurity - why add to it? I’m not exactly a pleasant person, but I try not to hurt people’s feelings when it’s possible. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, we’ve had quite a few here. It worked when I was researching prior to actually driving, but once I started, “sure ya do…” has been a frequent thought. I don’t argue. The need to show off comes from insecurity - why add to it? I’m not exactly a pleasant person, but I try not to hurt people’s feelings when it’s possible. 😂


My 1099s for 2021
GH - $17,380.01
DD - $13,591.10
----------------------
TO - $30,971.11


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> My 1099s for 2021
> GH - $17,380.01
> DD - $13,591.10
> ----------------------
> TO - $30,971.11


Lets just say I posted to the board more frequently than I drove and leave it at that. 😂


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> He arguably might be the best. He may be accepting all pings. 😏


Anybody can accept all pings but does he actually keep them!


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm a little happy that this topic got posted. It was a question I've been dying to ask. I can't seem to get past more than 230 per day. $200? That has always been my goal. I stay out until I make $200, get tired, depressed or sick or when the app kicks me off. I have to give a shout out to @Seamus and because his strategy actually helps me get to it quicker now. (Although, Stone Cold Steve Austin had to frown at me on a couple of deliveries because 2 hours had passed and I had to take the biggest thing which was a puny $6 and some change... but I got a cash tip with it which I really am not including...) My market is Las Vegas. I was doing $200 a day driving rideshare because I had a van and I would take the plus trips for both Uber and Lyft. When I cracked my van passenger side mirror, I had to switch over to food delivery. I really didn't think I was going to make that much, but Las Vegas is a really strange beast. I guess, in a place where people come to spend their money on hopes and dreams, food delivery is included in there somewhere. I'm always astonished when I get a 10 plus dollar order for fast food. Especially McDonald's?


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> I'm a little happy that this topic got posted. It was a question I've been dying to ask. I can't seem to get past more than 230 per day. $200? That has always been my goal. I stay out until I make $200, get tired, depressed or sick or when the app kicks me off. I have to give a shout out to @Seamus and because his strategy actually helps me get to it quicker now. (Although, Stone Cold Steve Austin had to frown at me on a couple of deliveries because 2 hours had passed and I had to take the biggest thing which was a puny $6 and some change... but I got a cash tip with it which I really am not including...) My market is Las Vegas. I was doing $200 a day driving rideshare because I had a van and I would take the plus trips for both Uber and Lyft. When I cracked my van passenger side mirror, I had to switch over to food delivery. I really didn't think I was going to make that much, but Las Vegas is a really strange beast. I guess, in a place where people come to spend their money on hopes and dreams, food delivery is included in there somewhere. I'm always astonished when I get a 10 plus dollar order for fast food. Especially McDonald's?


Nice! What's Seamus's strategy?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> Nice! What's Seamus's strategy?


I know it. It's cherrypicking combined with multi-apping. I do the same thing. But remember, not all markets have the same potential for high earnings.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> I know it. It's cherrypicking combined with multi-apping. I do the same thing. But remember, not all markets have the same potential for high earnings.


I see. Any specifics like what he accepts and declines?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's already a recent thread about this.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> I see. Any specifics like what he accepts and declines?


I don't know what numbers he looks for. I can tell you what I look for, which is at least $2.00 a mile (recently lowered to $1.60 a mile due to economic conditions) from starting point to dropoff. I will not take any trip paying $6 or less, regardless of the distance. I also don't like driving over ten miles, but I will if the money's really good. Now when you get into multi-apping, it gets a little more complicated. You've got to look at the destination before you accept the trip. If you don't know where it is, don't take it.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I know that the key points of the strategy is more of a mindset than it is actual specific tactics. The key is that you have to be happy with the amount(s) that you pick and you have to be really patient. It helps to know what areas are really hot, when they're really hot... Be aware of important events in your city, important holidays... You kind of have to think like a customer or a visitor a little bit but the most important part is setting a number for yourself and patiently waiting for that number


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> I know that the key points of the strategy is more of a mindset than it is actual specific tactics. The key is that you have to be happy with the amount(s) that you pick and you have to be really patient. It helps to know what areas are really hot, when they're really hot... Be aware of important events in your city, important holidays... You kind of have to think like a customer or a visitor a little bit but the most important part is setting a number for yourself and patiently waiting for that number


That's true, although nowadays people generally have less disposable income than in the recent past, making it more necessary to 'feel out' your market and determine what's realistic. In some markets, I suppose it's still realistic to sit around and wait for $20 and $30 orders. If you did that in my market, you'd barely make anything. I'm not saying they don't come in occasionally, but they only come in occasionally.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

This week, I went out 6 nights. Trying to get back to where I make $1200-1400 each week again since I had surgery on March 30th. I didn't spend a lot of time during the week and most of what I made was Friday, Saturday and tonight. I made $618 on 30 deliveries. I used to do $1200-1400 in anywhere from 65-70 or so deliveries.

Tonight I made $238 from 2pm-9pm. I really didn't do much from 2-3:30. I turned down a few orders I should have probably done but I didn't want to go to that restaurant today. I did my first order at about 3:30. Gonna try and really get back into it to do at least $1200 this coming week.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> This week, I went out 6 nights. Trying to get back to where I make $1200-1400 each week again since I had surgery on March 30th. I didn't spend a lot of time during the week and most of what I made was Friday, Saturday and tonight. I made $618 on 30 deliveries. I used to do $1200-1400 in anywhere from 65-70 or so deliveries.
> 
> Tonight I made $238 from 2pm-9pm. I really didn't do much from 2-3:30. I turned down a few orders I should have probably done but I didn't want to go to that restaurant today. I did my first order at about 3:30. Gonna try and really get back into it to do at least $1200 this coming week.


California, New York, or Chicago?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> California, New York, or Chicago?


Denver


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

If you multi-app, $200/day is doable Fri-Sun on most non-holiday weekends. That also entails working 10-12 hours a day, which has to include working 11am-9pm. You'll also need to bite the bullet and accept a few $6-$7 offers during the slower periods between 2-5. 

Mon-Thurs is a whole different story in my market. Unless it's pouring rain like crazy, you'll struggle to make $120-$150 working all day.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> If you multi-app, $200/day is doable Fri-Sun on most non-holiday weekends. That also entails working 10-12 hours a day, which has to include working 11am-9pm. You'll also need to bite the bullet and accept a few $6-$7 offers during the slower periods between 2-5.
> 
> Mon-Thurs is a whole different story in my market. Unless it's pouring rain like crazy, you'll struggle to make $120-$150 working all day.


In some areas.


----------

